# [RISOLTO]KWORLD DVB-S 100: come impostarla per vedere la TV?

## fbcyborg

Salve a tutti, 

sono oramai mesi che provo a far funzionare la mia scheda satellitare + acquisizione sulla mia Gentoo, ma c'è sempre qualche intoppo. Al momento mi interessa riuscire a vedere i canali satellitari e magari poterli anche registrare.

La mia scheda, sebbene non sia una delle migliori mi sembra che sia supportata dal kernel di Linux che sembra contenere gli appositi moduli.

Stiamo appunto parlando di una KWORLD DVB-S 100, che all'inizio sembrava essere totalmente sconosciuta ma poi con il tempo ho scoperto che qualche piccola speranza di farla funzionare forse c'è.

Un lspci, mi restituisce quanto segue:

```
00:0e.0 Multimedia video controller: Conexant CX23880/1/2/3 PCI Video and Audio Decoder (rev 05)

00:0e.2 Multimedia controller: Conexant CX23880/1/2/3 PCI Video and Audio Decoder [MPEG Port] (rev 05)
```

Facendo diverse ricerche ho appurato che si deve necessariamente compilare i seguenti moduli nel kernel (versione >=2.6.23), al fine di far riconoscere la scheda dal sistema:

```
cx8800

cx8802,cx88-blackbird
```

Infatti dmesg sembra restituire qualcosa di buono:

```
cx2388x v4l2 driver version 0.0.6 loaded

CORE cx88[0]: subsystem: 17de:08b2, board: KWorld DVB-S 100 [card=39,autodetected]

cx88[0]/0: found at 0000:00:0e.0, rev: 5, irq: 19, latency: 64, mmio: 0xfb000000

cx88[0]/0: registered device video0 [v4l2]

cx88[0]/0: registered device vbi0

cx2388x cx88-mpeg Driver Manager version 0.0.6 loaded

cx88[0]/2: cx2388x 8802 Driver Manager

cx88[0]/2: found at 0000:00:0e.2, rev: 5, irq: 19, latency: 64, mmio: 0xfd000000

cx2388x alsa driver version 0.0.6 loaded

cx2388x blackbird driver version 0.0.6 loaded

cx8802_register_driver() ->registering driver type=blackbird access=shared

CORE cx88[0]: subsystem: 17de:08b2, board: KWorld DVB-S 100 [card=39]

cx8802_register_driver() ->probe failed err = -19

cx2388x dvb driver version 0.0.6 loaded

cx8802_register_driver() ->registering driver type=dvb access=shared

CORE cx88[0]: subsystem: 17de:08b2, board: KWorld DVB-S 100 [card=39]

cx88[0]/2: cx2388x based dvb card

DVB: registering new adapter (cx88[0])

```

Ora non mi rimane altro che seguire questa guida per riuscire a far funzionare questa benedetta scheda satellitare. In realtà vorrei capire se poi posso usare Xine per vedere la TV.

Arrivo fino al punto 3, installo quindi vdr e poi salto l'installazione del telecomando (se ne può fare a meno per il momento no?). Vado quindi direttamente al punto 6, configurando la lista dei canali tramite dvb-scan. Fin quì, sembra tutto OK, se non per il fatto che la lista dei canali mi sembra un pochino corta, ma andiamo avanti...

Ecco i problemi..

Al punto 7 chiede gentilmente   :Twisted Evil:   di avviare vdr ed eseguo l'ordine!   :Twisted Evil: 

Ma ecco che spunta un bel problema:

```
# /etc/init.d/vdr start

 * Preparing start of vdr:

 *   config files ...                                                                                                                                  [ ok ]

 *   Waiting for prerequisits (devices nodes etc.) ...                                                                                                 [ ok ]

 * Starting vdr ...

vdr: cap_set_proc failed: Operation not permitted

 * Failed to start vdr.                                                                                                                                [ !! ]

```

Ho cercato ovunque.. ma non sono ancora riuscito a trovare la soluzione a questo problema nè tantomeno riesco a capirne la causa.

Inoltre tornando un passo indietro, ovvero al punto 5, c'è una cosa davvero ambigua secondo me: quale dei metodi devo scegliere?

Al momento ho scelto di prendere la prima strada, ovvero "Decodifica hardware: schede con tutte le funzionalità". Magari ho sbagliato, ma in realtà non saprei proprio come scegliere. Direte voi "ma vedi se la tua scheda ha la decodifica hardware!"... io suppongo di si, è la certezza che mi manca!  :Neutral: 

----------

## Kernel78

Purtroppo vdr non lo conosco ma io uso con tutta tranquillità kaffeine per vedere e registrare la tv con la mia scheda DVB-T (ma anche la mia usa il modulo cx8800 & co.) e kaffeine va da dio con il DVB, provalo almeno capisci subito se sei riuscito a configurare la scheda.

----------

## fbcyborg

Ma è uno spettacolo!

Grazie.. Dovevo solo utilizzare Kaffeine alla fine!  :Smile: 

Ora ci smanetto un po', così vedo se riesco a registrare i programmi e le cose che mi interessano.

----------

## fbcyborg

Mi sono accorto che da qualche tempo compare questo messaggio proprio all'inizio del boot:

```
cx88[0]/2: cx8802 probe failed, err = -19

INIT: version 2.86 booting
```

La riga INIT bla bla bla..., l'ho scritta solo per specificare bene in che punto compare l'errore. Ovviamente non è quella che mi disturba!   :Cool: 

----------

## Kernel78

Ma riesci a vedere cmq la tv o non ti funziona più la scheda ?

----------

## fbcyborg

Funziona tutto perfettamente, vedo/registro/ascolto la radio... 

Solo che quel messaggio di errore, sarà per mania di precisione, mi infastidisce.

L'unica cosa che non ho ancora provato se funziona e vorrei farlo, è l'acquisizione tramite cavo rca. Magari quell'errore è relativo al funzionamento della scheda di acquisizione integrata nella scheda sat?

----------

## Kernel78

Prova a postare l'output di 

```
dmesg | grep -E '(DVB|cx)'
```

----------

## fbcyborg

Ecco quà: sembra tutto ok... a parte quell'errore -19

```
# dmesg | grep -E '(DVB|cx)'

cx88/0: cx2388x v4l2 driver version 0.0.6 loaded

cx88[0]: subsystem: 17de:08b2, board: KWorld DVB-S 100 [card=39,autodetected]

cx88[0]: TV tuner type 4, Radio tuner type -1

cx88[0]/0: found at 0000:00:0e.0, rev: 5, irq: 19, latency: 64, mmio: 0xfb000000

cx88[0]/0: registered device video0 [v4l2]

cx88[0]/0: registered device vbi0

cx88/2: cx2388x MPEG-TS Driver Manager version 0.0.6 loaded

cx88[0]/2: cx2388x 8802 Driver Manager

cx88[0]/2: found at 0000:00:0e.2, rev: 5, irq: 19, latency: 64, mmio: 0xfd000000

cx2388x alsa driver version 0.0.6 loaded

cx2388x blackbird driver version 0.0.6 loaded

cx88/2: registering cx8802 driver, type: blackbird access: shared

cx88[0]/2: subsystem: 17de:08b2, board: KWorld DVB-S 100 [card=39]

cx88[0]/2: cx8802 probe failed, err = -19

cx88/2: cx2388x dvb driver version 0.0.6 loaded

cx88/2: registering cx8802 driver, type: dvb access: shared

cx88[0]/2: subsystem: 17de:08b2, board: KWorld DVB-S 100 [card=39]

cx88[0]/2: cx2388x based DVB/ATSC card

DVB: registering new adapter (cx88[0])

DVB: registering frontend 0 (Conexant CX24123/CX24109)...

```

Il fatto che dia quel messaggio prima dell'INIT da una parte potrebbe essere poco significativo. Ora che ci penso, sul notebook ho qualche messaggio che rompe le scatole ma funziona tutto perfettamente. Mi piacerebbe indagare però...  :Smile: 

----------

## Kernel78

Prova a rimuovere il modulo cx88xx con rmmod e poi prova a caricarlo con

```
modprobe cx88xx card=39
```

e guarda se ti segnala errori ...

Magari è solo un problema con l'autodetect (strano visto che la tua scheda risulta tra quelle supportate)

----------

## fbcyborg

Nel mio kernel è compilato staticamente. Non è che c'è qualche controindicazione?

----------

## Kernel78

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Nel mio kernel è compilato staticamente. Non è che c'è qualche controindicazione?

 

non che io sappia, è solo più noioso fare queste prove ...

riavvia e aggiungi card=39 alla riga di boot e controlla se quell'errore rimane

----------

## fbcyborg

Grazie. Ho provato ad aggiungere card=39 alla riga di boot (quella che inizia con 'kernel' ovviamente) ma non è cambiato nulla.

----------

## Kernel78

Mi spiace ma l'aiuto che posso darti è terminato  :Sad: 

Ho provato a cercare anche cosa cavolo significhi quell'errore -19 ma non ho trovato nulla e il tempo che dedico ad aiutare gli altri (o a provarci) è purtroppo terminato ...

In bocca al lupo e tienimi aggiornato.

----------

## fbcyborg

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Mi spiace ma l'aiuto che posso darti è terminato 
> 
> Ho provato a cercare anche cosa cavolo significhi quell'errore -19 ma non ho trovato nulla e il tempo che dedico ad aiutare gli altri (o a provarci) è purtroppo terminato ...
> 
> In bocca al lupo e tienimi aggiornato.

 

Nessun problema! Anzi grazie mille per la buona volonta!  :Smile:  Magari è una cavolata.

Se trovo la soluzione ti faccio sapere.

----------

## djinnZ

NomeDelModulo.ParametroDelModulo

quindi se il modulo si chiama cxx88xx.ko (verifica, dovrebbe indicartelo l'help oppure una apposita opzione nel gconfig/xconfig) sarà cxx88xx.card=39 sia che sia builtin sia che vuoi mettere un default caricando un modulo.

----------

## fbcyborg

Grazie, 

allora ho provato ad aggiungere 'cx8802.card=39' alla linea kernel, ma l'errore persiste.

Non vorrei che sia sbagliato scrivere 'cx8802'. A dire il vero non lo so esattamente cosa scriverci. Il modulo che da errore sembra proprio lui.. Inoltre se cerco cx8802 quando sono nel menuconfig, non trova nulla. Perché si inventa che c'è un probe failed per un tale modulo cx8802? Inoltre non so bene cosa significhi "cx88[0]/2".

Per far funzionare la mia scheda, questi sono i moduli compilati nel kernel:

```
CONFIG_VIDEO_CX25840=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_CX2341X=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_CX88=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_CX88_ALSA=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_CX88_BLACKBIRD=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_CX88_DVB=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_CX88_VP3054=m

CONFIG_DVB_CX24123=y

CONFIG_DVB_CX22702=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_BTCX=y
```

Andando a leggere tutti gli help relativi ai moduli che ho compilato ed ho citato in questo post, non c'e n'è alcuno che si chiami cx8802, o almeno non l'ho trovato.

----------

## Kernel78

 :Embarassed: 

scusate ma in ufficio il mio cervello è occupato in mille altre cose (tipo come evitare di lavorare e ritagliare tempo per gli affaracci miei  :Twisted Evil:  ).

Tralasciando la scusa (grazie per il promemoria djinnZ) il modulo è cx88xx quindi dovresti aggiungere cx88xx.card=39 e riprovare ...

----------

## djinnZ

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Perché si inventa che c'è un probe failed per un tale modulo cx8802?

 Perchè come ti ho detto se nella linea di comando del kernel cè un qualcosa.qualcosaltro=valore e l'autoload dei moduli è abilitato il kernel passa il parametro al modulo se è builtin altrimenti prova a caricarlo passando il parametro.

verifica il nome esatto che il file .ko dovrebbe avere.

----------

## fbcyborg

Dunque.. in base alla lista dei moduli che ho compilato ecco le corrispondenze, nome modulo : come viene compilato 

```
CONFIG_VIDEO_CX25840=y     non si sa

CONFIG_VIDEO_CX2341X=y     non si sa

CONFIG_VIDEO_CX88=y     cx8800.ko

CONFIG_VIDEO_CX88_ALSA=y     non si sa

CONFIG_VIDEO_CX88_BLACKBIRD=y     non si sa

CONFIG_VIDEO_CX88_DVB=y     non si sa

CONFIG_VIDEO_CX88_VP3054=m     cx88-vp3054-i2c.ko (ma l'ho scoperto solo tramite il modprobe -l)

CONFIG_DVB_CX24123=y     non si sa

CONFIG_DVB_CX22702=y     non si sa

CONFIG_VIDEO_BTCX=y     non si sa
```

Non capisco perché per la maggior parte dei moduli l'help non dice quale sarà il nome del modulo una volta compilato. L'unico modo per saperlo è compilare tutto come modulo e vedere che esce facendo modprobe -l.

Andando così a occhio direi che bisogna inserire 'cx8800.card=39'. Non vedo alternativa.. intanto provo.

EDIT: 2 minuti più tardi: niente da fare.. continua ad apparire quel messaggio.

----------

## RollsAppleTree

per chi usa Gnome e vuole il sistema tutto in gtk, o vuole  risparmiarsi l'installazione delle librerie qt consiglio di usare Me-TV  || (home page su launchpad). Su bugs.gentoo.org c'è l'ebuild di versioni non nuovissime. Per installare overlay di terze parti seguite questa guida. Ovviamente nella pagina del progetto potete scaricare e compilare/installare le ultimissime versioni.

----------

## fbcyborg

Oltre all'ultimo problema che ho riportato, volevo aggiungerne un'altro. Ho fatto caso al fatto che quando ascolto o ho ascoltato la radio (adesso non so il momento esatto in cui accade) il dmesg riporta i due seguenti errori:

```
cx88[0]: irq mpeg  [0x100000] ts_err?*

cx88[0]/2-mpeg: general errors: 0x00100000
```

Magari c'entra qualcosa con quello di prima.. non so!  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## fbcyborg

Qualcuno è riuscito a far funzionare lirc con il sensore ad infrarossi della DVB-S100 ?

----------

## fbcyborg

Vorrei poter acquisire da fonti analogiche usando sempre questa scheda.

Qualche suggerimento?

----------

## fbcyborg

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Vorrei poter acquisire da fonti analogiche usando sempre questa scheda.
> 
> Qualche suggerimento?

 

Non è che a qualcuno nel frattempo è venuto in mente qualcosa?

```
05:00.0 Multimedia video controller: Conexant Systems, Inc. CX23880/1/2/3 PCI Video and Audio Decoder (rev 05)

05:00.2 Multimedia controller: Conexant Systems, Inc. CX23880/1/2/3 PCI Video and Audio Decoder [MPEG Port] (rev 05)
```

Non riesco proprio a capire da dove iniziare per far sì che io possa acquisire anche da fonti analogiche.

----------

